# HO Drag races in Kansas



## Jasper73 (Jan 14, 2016)

Is anyone doing any HO scale Drag racing in Kansas? Id like to learn more and check out some if there is.
Thanks


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hmm. No one in Kansas drag racing huh??? 

How bout road racing. And roundy round guys out there??


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*HO Drag Races in Kansas*

Used to be a drag strip in Raytown, MO but for bigger scales. I have seen pictures of some of the most beautiful scratch built sprint cars from beer cans that are made by someone that races there. 


Try this site
www.mahorkc.com


----------



## theroad87 (Jun 25, 2014)

*WHOSCAR - Wichita KS*

WHOSCAR - Wichita H.O. Slot Car Auto Racing
H.O. road racing in Wichita, KS area.
Upcoming races:
2/13 in Derby KS (4L routed MDF)
2/27 in Bel Aire KS (my track, 4L Tomy)
3/19 in Wichita KS (my former track. 4L AFX)
4/? tbd (current schedule may be changing)

Racing:
Fray-style T-jets w/ slip on tires
Life-Like M chassis w/ lexan bodies & slip on tires
and usually a host's choice 'support' race.
We welcome visitors & have cars/controllers to loan. Racing is free w/ emphasis on FUN.

PM me for more details if interested or will be in the area.

(Super G Man - you've added your track since my last visit. I'll let you know when I'll be in the area again. You're welcome back here too.)

See you at the races!
Mike


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

http://www.mahorkc.com/

Fray and Stock 

20 operational tracks all around the K.C. metropex


----------

